# there’s not much left to say but then again i just assumed you had stopped listening



## Galivanting (Jul 30, 2016)

blood seeping along
rubberized heart strings.

snap back and tell me,
did you feel it?

it always leaves a mark.
scars as poetic license.

anthologies
you’ll never read.


----------



## escorial (Jul 30, 2016)

a fantastic piece...every  line feels connected to each other....


----------



## Galivanting (Jul 30, 2016)

thanks the piece started with "scars as poetic license" as an idea and i built the rest around it so it all kinda leads to and away from a centralized phrase. glad you liked it!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 31, 2016)

Scars as poetic license is a great line and your ending fit wonderfully! A good read!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 1, 2016)

Galivanting said:


> blood seeping along
> rubberized heart strings.
> 
> snap back and tell me,
> ...





Love this message... a poetic expression of why many of us write poetry... We have paid the price, have scars to prove it, and that gives us the license to write... hahaa.. the right to write.... fabulous...


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree with all the comments above - and I love the title too.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 3, 2016)

There is nothing I can add to what has already been said by those far knowledgeable than I.  I wish I had the words to say more than "I love this" but as I do not, please accept my thanks for your poem.


----------



## Galivanting (Aug 3, 2016)

so glad yall liked it... this is my favorite since i was able to get back writing again... so im really glad to see its being received well.


----------

